# The Flash



## strikeoutwear (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a flash unit I bought new on Ebay a couple months ago. I used the unit for curing also. During curing process, I check the temp at various locations on the shirt with a laser equipped temp gauge. When the temp is approximately in the center of the design and I get a reading 320-plus, and to either side of the design reading somewhere between 275-290 degrees. My question is , with these different would you say my shirts are properly cured


----------



## printerjim (May 16, 2015)

I probably shouldn't post since the net of my answer will be - never really tried that.
We always went for one minute at 320 degrees in a tunnel dryer. The temperature at the end of the dryer was 320 degrees at all points of the image.
A good stretch test should show if the edges are cured.


----------

